
Could the ladybird plague of 1976 happen again? - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-35603972
======
DrScump
The title is confusing on the West side of the Pond; we are used to calling
them "ladybugs".

~~~
sjcsjc
"Two nations divided by a common language", as [who knows] once said [1]

[1] [http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/74737/what-is-
the...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/74737/what-is-the-origin-
of-the-phrase-two-nations-divided-by-a-common-language)

